# LED an LPT



## hibbert (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne ein paar LED s an meinen LPT - Port anschließen und diese blinken lassen.

Bis jetzt habe ich eine LED angeschlossen und mal ausprobiert. Bis jetzt weiß ich nur, dass ich die Pins 2 - 9 benutzen sollte.

Doch so eine LED hat je immernoch 2 Seiten. Die eine Seite der LED kommt zb. in den Pin2, doch wo kommt die andere Seite der LED hin ?

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?

thx hibbert


----------



## bmit (8. November 2004)

Guckst Du hier
Hättest Du aber auch selber googlen können...


----------

